# Barn to house intercom--what do you use?



## Ottakee (Sep 26, 2008)

My barn is almost done and hopefully within a week or so, I will have my horses here. I would like an intercom from the house to the barn so that I can hear any problems if the horses are in their stalls. It will also help if I am in the barn and the kids are in the house.

Anyone have any good brands/types to suggest? How about ones to avoid? We only have about 200 feet between the house and the barn.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I used to work at a barn that oddly enough, used baby monitors. They bought 2 sets, and put two in the barn and two in the house, because baby monitors only go one way, you can not talk threw both of them. And they worked our great! haha


----------



## Scarlett (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your barn almost being completed!!!! 

I just had to obnoxiously interject that the intercom system I use is my lungs:


*"HEEEEEEYYYYYY!!!! HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*

LOL! My barn is close enough to the house that usually someone can hear me! :wink:


----------

